# MF 231 Three-point



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Does anyone know the lifting capacity of the 231 3-point hitch? I am buying a carry-all so I can go out to the field and cut down some dead trees for firewood and building a box on the carry-all seems like the best way to do that until I can get a trailer.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mac,

The weight limit of your tractor's lift is governed by the front end coming off the ground. For example, my tractor can lift a large mower that weighs 1050 lbs. The front end gets light, but I can steer it with no problem. The rear tires squat with that load. That's my limit. 

You can add weights to the front of your tractor to hold the front end down and lift greater weight. But it also depends on the condition of your lift system. If badly worn, it may not lift as much.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I had thought about the front end as well, and to be truthful, the most I'll be lifting is as described above.


----------

